# Toyota Tacoma frame recall



## JeffsJeep04 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thought I'd post this up, not yota bashing here, I own one. My taco has a bit of through rust near the hitch, so I'm gonna get mine inspected. Buyback is at 1.5x KBB excellent retail, close to $10k for my 96 with 162k on it!

Looks like it might be time to get that fullsized gas guzzler I need.

The thing I'm wondering is...with all the tacoma's that will get bought up and crushed, the value of the ones that had good frames is going to go through the roof! Especially any regular cab V6 models (only made 95-97).

Oh, and some links, the PDF's that are linked in the TTORA thread explain everything in great detail.

http://blog.lexus.com/2008/03/living-up-to-ou.html#more

http://www.tacomaterritory.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95993


----------

